# Quality Harness & Booties Suggestions?



## Izzywizard (Sep 7, 2013)

I recently started biking with my dogs and was wondering if anyone had any good suggestions for harnesses and booties for my border collie/husky mix Izzy. She's not really into pulling like my full Husky Rocko, but she still absolutely loves running next to me and gets super excited whenever I bring the bike out now. Downside is, after only a few times running her with me, she got a big blister on her paw and now she's stuck in the house for a few days while it heals up. (no the pavement was not hot. We go in the evening and I checked) In addition to that the harness I got her rubbed her chest raw in a couple places and now she's got a scab. Its a pretty basic harness that you can buy anywhere. I've used the same stuff with my families lab and my husky and they have come out perfect but my sensitive little lady needs a little extra care. She hates booties but I want to be able to enjoy this with her without scabs or blisters anymore. Any suggestions for comfortable harnesses that are sturdy enough for occasional pulling? Also booties that can be used for summer & winter?


----------



## nwsammy (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a Samoyed and she uses a harness from Alpine Outfitters. I could not be happier with the results! Other harnesses we tried pulled her fur and cut her skin but she has never had an issue with her new hardness (used for hiking and biking). They have two different types of harnesses- the X Back and a standard trail harness. They can be made specific for your dogs measurements or they offer adjustable versions. They have all sorts of skijoring and bikejoring equipment, including booties. We also use the mushers belt which is fantastic on hikes for hands free access. Hope this helps!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I love my new Ruffwear harness. They also sell booties, and given the quality of the harness I have, I'd expect the booties to be good as well.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Remus runs in a Ruffwear Webmaster harness. He can pull a good deal in it, while jogging with hubby, pulling me over rocks while hiking, or I can lift him by the handle. If I was going to have him pull seriously (like carting) I might consider an xback harness but the webmaster is good for what we do. I can't help with booties but I've considered looking into them. Ruffwear makes good quality items though so I agree with Amaryllis on that.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Remaru said:


> Remus runs in a Ruffwear Webmaster harness. He can pull a good deal in it, while jogging with hubby, pulling me over rocks while hiking, or I can lift him by the handle. If I was going to have him pull seriously (like carting) I might consider an xback harness but the webmaster is good for what we do. I can't help with booties but I've considered looking into them. Ruffwear makes good quality items though so I agree with Amaryllis on that.


Ditto. The Webmaster has served me well for running and hiking and can definitely handle moderate pulling. Not like skijoring but just hauling me uphill sometimes. I haven't seen any discomfort or rubbed spots on my short haired dogs, even after 12+ hours in the harness. I also have met a few owners with service dogs who use that harness because of the dog can comfortably wear it for such a long day or even overnight if needed. It has gone through the washing machine fine and shows NO wear and tear after about 4 years of semi-regular use. 

I've never used booties on a dog, but I'd probably try Ruffwear's just because the quality of their other products has been so good. I think that outside of extreme temps, most dog's feet will harden up after a few runs just like humans get callouses on their hands after a while of hard work. If needed, I do keep vet wrap around for the occasional raw paw.


----------



## Quin Sweeney (Sep 20, 2014)

Alpine Outfitters never fails!


----------

